# دورة اعداد مهندس مدني 2012 للمهندس ايمن عبد السلام الزهيري



## eng md (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخوه المهندسين بشري سارة ليكم جميعا لاول مرة* *دورة اعداد مهندس2012* *مدني للمهندس ايمن عبد السلام *
*محتويات الدورة *
1-تصميم *فيلا* مكونة من خمس ادوار ذات منسوبين للدور الواحد مع تصميم جميع العناصر الانشائية واخراج اللوحات الهندسية 
2-شرح برنامج *Etabs* عن طريق مشروع بسيط مكون من 10 ادوار 
3-*Tall Building project* عبارة عن مشروع مكون من 30 دور 5 ادوار جراجات و25 دور اداري يتم علي برنامج Etabsوتصميم Core و shear wallsعلي برنامج Csi Column


جاري الان رفع الفيديوهات علي الميديا فاير لمن يريدها يترك تعليق وان شاء الله انزل لحضراتكم الروابط اول باول 
*ارجو الاستفادة للجميع وكل ما نريده الدعاء فقط لصاحب العمل بالتوفيق والمزيد من التقدم والعطاء 
ولي ولكل من ساعد فر رفع الفيديوهات *
*اخوكم *

*بس اولا حبيت احط* *فيديو مراجعة اتوكاد* (الي تمت في الدورة بس دي شرح لطالب وليس للبشمهندس ايمن )
Revision CAD.avi
*وثانيا المشروع الاول وهو الفيلا بروابط من اليوتيوب والباقي ان شاء الله بالتتابع من الميديا فاير *
NourAcademy - YouTube
*وانتظروا باقي الفيديوهات ان شاء الله بالتوالي 
*​


eng md قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> المشروع الثاني Etabs
> I*ntrodutions*
> 2-1-Introduction.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة التانية من شرح الايتاب
> Modelling
> 2-2-Modelling.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة من شرح الايتاب
> *lateral load*
> 2-3-Lateral Loads.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة من الايتاب
> Vertical loads
> 2-4-Vertical Loads.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة والاخيرة من شرح الايتاب
> *Results*
> 2-5-Results.rar



------------------



eng md قال:


> نستكمل سويا الدورة وموعدنا مع *TallBuilding ProJect*
> مع المقدمة
> 1-Introduction.rar
> مع الحلقة الاولي
> ...



دا تكملة شرح الدور المتكرر على الكاد 
14 Parking DXF Part2 - YouTube 
*15 Typical DXF*

15 Typical DXF - YouTube 

اليكم المحاضرة 16 وهي عمل ال dxf للرافت16 Raft DXF - YouTube 

المحاضرة 17
17 Etab Model Part1 - YouTube

المحاضرة رقم 18
18 Etab Model Part2 - YouTube



eng md قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وانتم بخير الساده المهندسين وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعا
> اسف جدا علي التاخير ياجماعة سامحنوي غصب عني والله النت كان فاصل عندي عموما انا جاهز لاي طلب حضراتكم تطلبوه وانا هرفق ملفات الكاد لمن يريد SKY TOWER FINAL.dwg
> وبالنسبة لبرامج الاساسات هرفعه ان شاء الله دلوقتي بس يارب يكمل لان النت ضعيف عندي





eng md قال:


> *نستكمل باقي حلقات tall building project*
> الحلقة الثالثة
> 3-Typical DXF.rar
> ولكن سامحوني علي التاخير





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة 4-Raft DXF.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة
> 5-Etab Model.rar
> اطلب من المسؤلين عن المنتدي وضع الراوابط في اول صفحة حتي يراها الجميع





eng md قال:


> الحلقة السادسة
> 6-Loads(VL.+HL.).rar



الدورة كاملة على رابط واحد
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=696C9765FCCA92E8&id=696C9765FCCA92E8!120


----------



## boushy (4 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks 4 ur appreation work whether it is old or new 
we wish it includes something new 
we are in wait & all the engineers in this forum
sincerely


----------



## Star__eng (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى المهندس ايمن عبد السلام كل الخير ...واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

يا ريت يا هندسه 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MAH_ENG_2010 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى المهندس ايمن عبد السلام كل الخير ...واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير انت والمهندس ايمن


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اكيد سيتم التثبيت ...بانتظار البدء في وضع الروابط فقط


----------



## المسافر77 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ومنتضرين الروابط
وكذا رابط برنامجCsi Column


----------



## eng md (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كما وعدتكم بروابط الدورة *
*بس اولا حبيت احط* *فيديو مراجعة اتوكاد* (الي تمت في الدورة بس دي شرح لطالب وليس للبشمهندس ايمن )
Revision CAD.avi
*وثانيا المشروع الاول وهو الفيلا بروابط من اليوتيوب والباقي ان شاء الله بالتتابع من الميديا فاير *
NourAcademy - YouTube
*وانتظروا باقي الفيديوهات ان شاء الله بالتوالي 
اخوكم eng md*


----------



## eng md (4 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t340393.html#ixzz25ZrKPSUB

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كما وعدتكم بروابط الدورة *
*بس اولا حبيت احط* *فيديو مراجعة اتوكاد* (الي تمت في الدورة بس دي شرح لطالب وليس للبشمهندس ايمن )
Revision CAD.avi
*وثانيا المشروع الاول وهو الفيلا بروابط من اليوتيوب والباقي ان شاء الله بالتتابع من الميديا فاير *
NourAcademy - YouTube
*وانتظروا باقي الفيديوهات ان شاء الله بالتوالي 
اخوكم eng md*​


----------



## ahmed ben salem (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حامد (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجزى الله المهندس ايمن خير الجزاء


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك وارجو انك تكمل الرفع


----------



## ||refoo|| (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وجزى المهندس ايمن كل خير ونحن في انتظار الروابط


----------



## هانى حميده (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​*
*
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تم التثبيت وفي انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الفاضل
هل بالامكان ارفاق الملفات المستخدمة في الشرح حتى تسهل المتابعة


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك وفقك الله


----------



## محمد معتز (5 سبتمبر 2012)

نحن وكثير من المهندسين فى انتظار الباقى وجزاكم الله خيرا عن كل حرف يتعلمة الناس منكم


----------



## ميمو الاول (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير- وانا متابع كافة اعمالك وتمتاز بالشرح البسيط والسهل- ولى طلب واحد بعد مشاهده الفيديوهات- لو امكن ارسال ال dxf للكاد والمتكرر الى جانب ملف الاكسل يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## محمد القرشي الديب (5 سبتمبر 2012)

را ليك ونتمني عن قريب التوفيق لكل الناس


----------



## عمرو موسي مهدى (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng_egp (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## civil eng ahmed (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا والله يا اخى


----------



## massalma (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بانتظارك والله الموفق ..
......


----------



## بنت المروج (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد احمد فريد (5 سبتمبر 2012)

:77:جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## never_ die (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*تسلم ايدك يا باشمهندس وربنا يجازيك كل خير انت والبشهمندس ايمن لانه فعلا من الناس المحترمه 
وانا عرفته لما كنت باخد عنده كورس ساب وكورس كاد فى الزقازيق فعلا من الشخصيات المحترمه اللى قليل انك تقابلها *​


----------



## abobakr elhodaiby (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ايمن وان شاء الله نحن فى انتظار الروابط ​


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس .....ربنا يكرمك يا رب ...


----------



## عمر محمد مشعل (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## حمزهههههه (5 سبتمبر 2012)

والله معودنا دايما عالجديد يا هندسه ربنا يكرمك


----------



## yellow_sea (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عمل رائع من المبدع دائما المهندس أيمن الزهيري وفقه الله والأخ الذي رفع العمل له جزيل الشكر والتوفيق


----------



## eng md (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا علي التعليقات الرائعة دي بس حابب اوضح بس حاجة انا مش البشمهندس ايمن انا بس طالب عنده بس حبيت افيد الناس بالدورة 
وكان الفيديو الاول بتاع الكاد ليا انا وكمان ان شاء الله اي حاجة تم شرحها بالدورة ولم تسجل فيديوا ساقوم بشرحها ان شاء الله وارفعها لحضراتكم ده لو مش عندكم مانع طبعا 
وانا ان شاء الله اوعدكم بالروابط دائما ان شاء الله ادعو لي وللبشمهندس ايمن بالتوفيق وعمل الخير 
اخوكم الطالبeng md *


----------



## eng md (5 سبتمبر 2012)

eng md قال:


> *الاخوه المهندسين بشري سارة ليكم جميعا لاول مرة* *دورة اعداد مهندس2012* *مدني للمهندس ايمن عبد السلام *
> *محتويات الدورة *
> 1-تصميم *فيلا* مكونة من خمس ادوار ذات منسوبين للدور الواحد مع تصميم جميع العناصر الانشائية واخراج اللوحات الهندسية
> 2-شرح برنامج *Etabs* عن طريق مشروع بسيط مكون من 10 ادوار
> ...


----------



## eng_nabawy (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس المعمارى المستخدم فى الشرح اذا تفضلت للمتابعه
للدوره ككل للتطبيق ومقارنه النتائج
وشكرا جزيلا للمجهود والاهتمام جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## samir_alsawy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الرفع ونتمنى المزيد.................


----------



## samir_alsawy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

can you put urls on mediafire????????


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

​السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس المعمارى المستخدم فى الشرح اذا تفضلت للمتابعه


----------



## ميمو الاول (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الى المهندس eng md الدال على الخير كفاعلة- انت والمهندس ايمن الزهيرى لكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماسبيرو (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس eng md ربنا يجازيه خير على مجهوده ويجازى المهندس ايمن الزهيرى كل الخير.............*


----------



## ahmed bak (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خطاب عادل (6 سبتمبر 2012)

I want to asked if there will be a structural Design,
Thank You Mr.Ayman


----------



## eng_m.magdi (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومنتظرين بقية الدورة 
​


----------



## pesso1234 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

thamkyou


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (6 سبتمبر 2012)

اسرع بارك الله فيك ولو فيه محاضرات مصورة لشرح التصميم بدون برامج يبقى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil mo7amed (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## ahmed younes (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خيررررر


----------



## lg_alg (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرااااا لك اخي ...جزاك الله خيرا ... ورانا في المتابعة ...*


----------



## soli_kh (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شاكرين


----------



## easy المحلاوى (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا فيديوهات رائعه وننتظر باقى الحلقات


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ​


----------



## خيري طه محمد (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## السيد محمد الزميتى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس


----------



## zics (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanks


----------



## aelmostafa (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات على الميديافير
لى ملاحظه صغيره فى فيديو تعليم الاوتوكاد كانت الصوره باهته الكلام اللى داخل الصوره مش واضح اعتقد ده لانك صغرت المساحه بتاعت الفيديو؟


----------



## بن سيف (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير على عملكم الطيب


----------



## hamody52 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خير عنا يابشمهندس


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اللى بيحصل ع المندى ده ياجماعة 

كل شوية موضوع مثبت ومبيكملشى للاخر 

الموضوع ده بقى موضة فى المنتدى


----------



## eng.asaad225 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم / الشكر الجزيل لقبول تسجلي وشكرا لكم


----------



## يحيى سيد (10 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا مهندس ايمن وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bouthayana (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## lina 2010 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمر محمد مشعل (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## takytiko (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا أخى العزيز ونحن فى تحت قيد الانتظار


----------



## aika (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك وارجو ان تكون سريعا ..واريد ان اعرف هل فى فيديوهات اخرى جديدة غير دورة اعداد مهندس مدنى السابقة؟ وما قبلها هل فى شىء بعدها ام لا؟


----------



## ahmedfawzy250 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا (صلى على النبى محمد )*_


----------



## ابو مازن العباسي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

والله مشكووور يا هندسة


----------



## omarnasreldeen (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## مسلم (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع أخي الكريم ولقد شرفت بكوني تلميذا للمهندس أيمن


----------



## ismiel (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس أيمن ..


----------



## rizgar amedi (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي المهندس على الموضوع المهم


----------



## hamzeaziz (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عمر الشيخ25 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكو يا باش مهندس


----------



## waryfaraj (15 سبتمبر 2012)

because of my bad internet I will download it later , But I will thank you now


----------



## hosshoss0020 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجوا من مشرفى القسم عدم تثبيت اى موضوع الا بعد اكتماله
ماهذا الموضوع الذى يضع فيه مقدمه ويتركه


----------



## eng ana (15 سبتمبر 2012)

thanxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## ابن الاماجد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير
​


----------



## fred777 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله​


----------



## eng md (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المهندسين اسف جدا علي التاخير بس بعتذر لان ده خارج عن ارداتي وربنا الي يعلم وده كان غصب عني سامحوني وان شاء الله هرفع لحضارتكم باقي الحلقات وكمان ملفات الدورة بناء علي طلب بعض الاخوة


----------



## eng md (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم *
المشروع الثاني Etabs 
I*ntrodutions*
http://www.mediafire.com/?hwhp78wnzgi5ino<br />
[COLOR=#ff8c00http://www.mediafire.com/?hwhp78wnzgi5ino


----------



## المهندس.كرار (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*تسلم يامهندس ايمن على هذا الموضوع والفكرة الرائعة طالبن منك الاستعجال برفع الفيدوهات لان نحن بحاجة ماسة لها ووفقك اللة وحفظك من كل مكروة*


----------



## المهندس.كرار (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*تسلم يامهندس ايمن على هذا الموضوع والفكرة الرائعة طالبن منك الاستعجال برفع الفيدوهات لان نحن بحاجة ماسة لها ووفقك اللة وحفظك من كل مكروة*


----------



## eng md (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الحلقة التانية من شرح الايتاب 
Modelling
2-2-Modelling.rar


----------



## eng md (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الحلقة الثالثة من شرح الايتاب 
*lateral load*
2-3-Lateral Loads.rar


----------



## eng md (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الحلقة الرابعة من الايتاب 
Vertical loads
2-4-Vertical Loads.rar


----------



## eng md (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الحلقة الخامسة والاخيرة من شرح الايتاب 
*Results*
2-5-Results.rar


----------



## eng md (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*وانا بعتذر مرة اخري عن التاخير بس سامحوني وارجو من المسئولين انهم يحطوا الروابط في الاول اصل بصراحة مش عارف اعملهم في الاول وانتظروا شرح المباني المرتفعة ان شاء الله
ادعو للمهندس ايمن ولي واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا 
*


----------



## مهندس حقوقي (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng md (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ارجو الناس مش تزعل مني واوعدكم بحلقات السيف ان شاء الله بس مش شرحي انا وانا بشرحها في اكادمية هنا وان شاء الله اسجلها ليكم بس ادعو لي بالتوفيق*


----------



## المهندس الامين (18 سبتمبر 2012)

وفقك الله وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله في المهندس ايمن


----------



## tarek elattar (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng koota (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almohandesw (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس و ربنا يكرم صاحب الشرح 
و نحن في انتظار باقي الشروحات لا تتأخر علينا


----------



## almohandesw (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لو متاح مع حضرتك فيديوهات المشروع الاول ( الفيلا ) علي الميديا فاير يا ريت تحطها افضل من موقع اليوتيوب نظرا لدقة الفيديوهات - ولو سمحت عدد الفيديوهات الخاصه بالمشروع الاول (الفيلا) كااام؟؟
​


----------



## almohandesw (19 سبتمبر 2012)

و بالنسبة للجزء الثاني حضرتك نزلت 5 فيديوهات - هل يوجد تكملة فيديوهات للجزء الخاص بالتصميم ؟
المهندس ايمن سجل فيديو التصميم ولا ايه؟
ربنا يجازيكم خير عنا


----------



## ahmed younes (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير والبشمهندس ايمن عبدالسلام


----------



## eng md (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه 
الاخوة المهندسين 
اولا جزء الايتاب ده مجرد شرح لشغل علي البرنامج بس يعني تحيليل وايجاد internal forces
اما بالنسبة للفيلا هي مرفوعة اساسا كلها علي اليوتيوب وللاسف لسه مش رفعتهم علي المديا فاير بس ههحاول ارفعهم قريب 
*


----------



## almohandesw (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
في الانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

​جزاك الله خير 
في الانتظار ان شاء الله
ممكن ملفات الكاد بتاعت الفيلا


----------



## eng alnaghiah (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يابشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Be-Gory (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ringrood (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياريت بسرعه


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن ملفات الكاد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 سبتمبر 2012)

eng md قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> المشروع الثاني Etabs
> I*ntrodutions*
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hwhp78wnzgi5ino<br />
> [COLOR=#ff8c002-1-Introduction.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة التانية من شرح الايتاب
> Modelling
> 2-2-Modelling.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة من شرح الايتاب
> *lateral load*
> 2-3-Lateral Loads.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة من الايتاب
> Vertical loads
> 2-4-Vertical Loads.rar





eng md قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة والاخيرة من شرح الايتاب
> *Results*
> 2-5-Results.rar




تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا والشكر للمهندسة الفاضلة اقرا وارتقي على التنبيه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

eng md قال:


> *وانا بعتذر مرة اخري عن التاخير بس سامحوني وارجو من المسئولين انهم يحطوا الروابط في الاول اصل بصراحة مش عارف اعملهم في الاول وانتظروا شرح المباني المرتفعة ان شاء الله
> ادعو للمهندس ايمن ولي واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا
> *




بارك الله بكم و للمهندس ايمن و جزاكم كل خير

فقط لي تنويه علي ترقيم الحلقات ان تسلسل الترقيم في الحلقة 3 و 4 معكوس


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تمت الاضافة
> جزاكم الله خيرا والشكر للمهندسة الفاضلة اقرا وارتقي على التنبيه



الشكر لله و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## la belle (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zics (21 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanks for this great work


----------



## ST.ENG (21 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## eng_mohamed0003 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا لكن المشروع الأول - مشروع الفيلا - لا أستطيع تحميلة يا ريت يتم رفعة على الميديا فير *


----------



## eng wahid (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## akouti_angham (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الدورة دى قديمة


----------



## يوسف999 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## محمد إبراهيم إدريس (22 سبتمبر 2012)

_سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع_


----------



## ahmed ehab (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم الاخوه المهندسين *
نستكمل سويا الدورة وموعدنا مع *TallBuilding ProJect* 
مع المقدمة 
1-Introduction.rar
مع الحلقة الاولي 
2-Parking DXF.rar
نستكمل الباقي قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن ملفات الكاد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 سبتمبر 2012)

eng md قال:


> *السلام عليكم الاخوه المهندسين *
> نستكمل سويا الدورة وموعدنا مع *TallBuilding ProJect*
> مع المقدمة
> 1-Introduction.rar
> ...



تمت الاضافة وفي انتظار باقي الحلقات 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## doha_4all (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على الدوره الرائعه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله و زادك ما ينفعك من العلم و ياريت ملفات الاوتوكاد للمنشأ حتى تكتمل الافاده من الدوره
​


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

في انتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## م:ابوامين (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لك الاجر والثواب انشاء الله


----------



## mohamed elfike (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

دا تكملة شرح الدور المتكرر على الكاد 
14 Parking DXF Part2 - YouTube


----------



## boushy (25 سبتمبر 2012)

[h=1]15 Typical DXF[/h]

15 Typical DXF - YouTube


----------



## ابوالمجد ابوكريشة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## easy المحلاوى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.adhban (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود كبير الكشر كل الشكر للمهندس  ايمن عبد السلام الزهيري وكل من ساهم في انجاح هذه الدروه ورفعها ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## ابو ليان السوري (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير واكثر من امثالكم


----------



## freedom2000 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## aminfagiri (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ورفع بها درجاتك ووفقك وأعانك ونصرك ومزيداً من التفوق


----------



## كمال محمد (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك لله فيك ولو أمكن أن ترفع جميع الدروس على mediafire فهو أفضل من اليوتيوب
لأنه لا يمكن تخزين الملف للرجوع اليه عند الحاجه من موقع اليوتيوب
ولك وللمهندس ايمن كل الشكر


----------



## mssek (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن لو سمحت ملفات الكاد ...


----------



## eng_mohamed1985 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## safys (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت يا بشمهندسين ال عنده برنامج تصميم الاساسات بتاع المهندس ايمن عبدالسلام الزهرى يرفعه لانى محتاجه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ابو اليزيد (30 سبتمبر 2012)

علم


----------



## pesso1234 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

أكرمك الله


----------



## dodo4030 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*[email protected]*

[جزاك اللة خير ممكن ملف الكاد


----------



## سامو جاك (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت وربنا يبارك تعبكم جميعا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااا ويارب اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohammed rezk (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير انت والمهندس ايمن ياريت ترتفع باقي المشروع او ترفعوا علي الميديا فاير


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## منى زلط (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سلم ايدكم


----------



## saidgc (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*

بارك الله فيكم. هل ممكن التحصل عل ملف اوتوكد للبناية r+30


----------



## م.رامي الجهوري (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي ..


----------



## Mohamed Abood (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## boushy (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اليكم المحاضرة 16 وهي عمل ال dxf للرافت16 Raft DXF - YouTube


----------



## boushy (5 أكتوبر 2012)

17 Etab Model Part1 - YouTube


المحاضرة 17


----------



## eng amona (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boushy (5 أكتوبر 2012)

وين المشرفين اربع محاضرات ولم يتم اضافتها الي الصفحة الاولي ؟؟؟


----------



## جاسر مقدام (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## demahmad (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررر


----------



## pegasus81 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## enghosssam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Very good work


----------



## ماسبيرو (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ماسبيرو (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت ملف الكاد حتى تكتمل الافادة ضرورى لو سمحتم عشان نقدر نطبق اللى بنفهمه


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## كووجااك (11 أكتوبر 2012)

تشكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## ali_albazee (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## almohandesw (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اين بااااااقي الدرووووووووس ؟ لعل المانع خير


----------



## marshal111 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ياتري الباشمهندس ايه اللي بيرفع يقولنا ايه المشكلة وليه الفيديوهات واقفة


----------



## saidgc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ملف الكاد من فضلكم و جزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## reham farhat (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يباركلك يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انت وكل اللى ساهم فيه


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## armyahm (16 أكتوبر 2012)

mashkor


----------



## genie01 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اعادة تجديد الروابط للدورة مع الملفات المستخدمة، عشرات المرات في كل يوم انا ادخل على الصفحة ولا اجد اي شيء
الاحظ ان الملفات مبعثرة جزء من الروابط بتشتغل ، الاخري منتهيةK، الملفات المستخدمة غير موجودة
الرجاء الاهتمام بالتجديد و التنظيم حتى نكون قدوة لمنتديات اخرى
لدي اقتراح بالنسبة لمثل هذه الدورات ان تكون على اسطوانة كاملة حتى يسهل التحميل و عدم اصاعة الوقت في تصفح الصفحات
اخوكم genie01
شكرا​


----------



## ismiel (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## zine eddine (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم لدي برنامج CSI COLOM شغال 100با100 و مجرب يدون فيروسات ودا الرابط 
لدي العديد من البرامج ساحاول عرضها عليكم انشاء الله CSI Column v8.4.0_2 vrae.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - zine.eddine90 zine.eddine90 

وارجوا لاصحاب الموقع السلام فو الله ساقدم ماستطعت من جهد لاقدم المساعدة لجميع الامة الاسلامية


----------



## elmasry8 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت يا بشمهندس ترفع برنامج تصميم الاساسات بتاع المهندس ايمن عبد السلام


----------



## بن التونسى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## على فوزى48 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fredoo800 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

هل سوف يتم انزال باقى الروابط ام لا 

يرجى تنظيم الموضوع وتجميع الروابط


----------



## dimes (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الحصول على روابط الموضوع الاول 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل المعكوف (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.A7med_Alsa3eed (20 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يا هندسه


----------



## Galiloo (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خييير.............وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.erfan (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

شكراااا حزيلا


----------



## LIBYAN 90 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

المحاضرة رقم 18
18 Etab Model Part2 - YouTube


----------



## grindar man (22 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية بشهمندس وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
بس كان عندي طلب ادا ممكن ترفع الخرائط المعمارية الخاصة ب *Tall Building project *


----------



## anass81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

boushy قال:


> وين المشرفين اربع محاضرات ولم يتم اضافتها الي الصفحة الاولي ؟؟؟





LIBYAN 90 قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 18
> 18 Etab Model Part2 - YouTube



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيكم على الاضافة وسامحونا على التقصير مع رجائي ان تقوموا بمراسلتنا على الخاص في مثل هذه الحالات حتى نسرع في الاضافة


----------



## eng md (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير الساده المهندسين وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعا 
اسف جدا علي التاخير ياجماعة سامحنوي غصب عني والله النت كان فاصل عندي عموما انا جاهز لاي طلب حضراتكم تطلبوه وانا هرفق ملفات الكاد لمن يريد SKY TOWER FINAL.dwg
وبالنسبة لبرامج الاساسات هرفعه ان شاء الله دلوقتي بس يارب يكمل لان النت ضعيف عندي


----------



## eng md (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*نستكمل باقي حلقات tall building project* 
الحلقة الثالثة 
3-Typical DXF.rar
ولكن سامحوني علي التاخير


----------



## eng md (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الحلقة الرابعة 4-Raft DXF.rar


----------



## eng md (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الحلقة الخامسة 
5-Etab Model.rar
اطلب من المسؤلين عن المنتدي وضع الراوابط في اول صفحة حتي يراها الجميع


----------



## eng md (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الحلقة السادسة 
6-Loads(VL.+HL.).rar


----------



## eng md (24 أكتوبر 2012)

والباقي ان شاء الله قريب وادعو لنا بالتوفييق ونسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم 
اخوكم eng md


----------



## eng md (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم الي كان طلب برنامج تصميم الاساسات للمهندس ايمن اسف علي التاخير والملف اهوه جاهز لحضرتك 
Foundations.CAB


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 أكتوبر 2012)

.......................................


----------



## grindar man (25 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيكو العافية
يا ريت ترفعولنا مخططات المعماري للبرج ال 30 دور


----------



## shbili (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## hussian999 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزاك خير عن كل مسلم


----------



## ahmed fayez2 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس 
وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

لو تفضلتم بشرح طريقة التحميل من موقع اليوتيوب او الرفع علي مواقع اخري
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alameri14 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وإنشاء اللة يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير على جهودكم


----------



## rizgar amedi (1 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جيد ومهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هادي محمد البرتاني (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وكتب ذلك في منيزان حسناتك . فهو صدقه جاريه وعلم ينتفع به


----------



## omarnasreldeen (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا بشمهندس فين ملف الكاد بتاع الفيلا علشان مش ممكن نستفيد من غير التطبيق العملى *


----------



## السلماني عطا (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر وتحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## zine eddine (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جديد برامج safe + proken 
مع العلم نزلتهم ولم يتسنى لي الوقت لاجربهم بعد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348130.html#post2828086


----------



## م/ لمار (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## omarnasreldeen (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل من مجيب حول طلب ملف الكاد الخاص بالفيلا*


----------



## hesham salem11 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أنت والمهندس أيمن


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس تحت التعين (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخى .. و ربنا يكرمك و ترفع كمان و كمان


----------



## مصلح بازمول (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Abdelsalamm (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزا الله خيرا المهندس ايمن عبد السلام وكل من ساعد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد معتز (21 نوفمبر 2012)

نحن فى انتظار المزيد وفقكم الله وجعلها صدقة جارية لمن ساعد وعمل هذا العمل المفيد والعلم الذى ينتفع بة (من فضلكم أريد الحلقات من 7 الى 12 للمبنى العالى)


----------



## easy المحلاوى (21 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع خلص على كده ولا ايه اين باقى الحلقات


----------



## علي حمدان (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 
ثانيا اريد فيديو الشرح الخاص بالفيلا لاني لم استطيع تنزيله 
ثالثا اريد ان اسأل المهندس بخصوص تسليح السقف هل سيتم تسليح الاسقف في المشاريع المشروحه بأنظمة اخرى غير الفلات سلاب لأن النظام في مصر وفلسطين واغلب البلاد العربية يستخدم نظام الاعصاب والربس والجسور وليست الفلات سلاب وبذلك يصبح عمل الموديل للسقف بوجود الجسور اصعب واصعب ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح بالاضافة للجداول الزلازل المشروحه هل من الممكن استخدامها في بلاد عربية غير مصر كفلسطين مثلا لانها تحدد مناطق متل القاهره في تحديد بعد المعاملات الزلزالية وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## salem m.almgdi (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع جيد ممكن تسعفنا بالروابط ...


----------



## omarsh (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed civil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## anass81 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر الجزيل والدعاء للمهندس أيمن ولمن قام برفع هذا الموضوع


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد معتز (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هل الدورة اكتملت الرجاء الرد


----------



## mostafa1965 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

eng md قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t340393.html#ixzz25zrkpsub
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كما وعدتكم بروابط الدورة *
> *بس اولا حبيت احط* *فيديو مراجعة اتوكاد* (الي تمت في الدورة بس دي شرح لطالب وليس للبشمهندس ايمن )
> revision cad.avi
> ...


merci beaucoup


----------



## egsaadelshemy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*نرجو استكمال باقى الدورة و شكرا لكم*


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا 
استفدت منها جداااا


----------



## midoo_m86 (2 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .................... الى الامام


----------



## nigm_84 (3 يناير 2013)

ارجو تنزيل دورة ال tall building كاملة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شريف العباسى (1 أبريل 2013)

تماااااااااااام اوى


----------



## mohamed9x (15 مايو 2013)

متابع


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (15 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## engkhaled20 (12 يونيو 2013)

دى روابط الدوره كامله 
​https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=696C9765FCCA92E8&id=696C9765FCCA92E8!120​


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (12 يونيو 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد على هندسه (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وكان لى الشرف ان اتعلم الكاد على يد المهندس ايمن جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## شيماء الجرادى (9 يوليو 2013)

ارجو ملفات الاوتوكاد الخاصه بالمشروع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Aymn_asi (4 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت ملف الكاد على موقع غير ال mediafire


----------



## عمروياقوت (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (3 نوفمبر 2013)

اين ملفات الكاد للفيلا حتى نتمكن من متابعة الدورة على اكمل وجه​


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (10 أبريل 2014)

جزيت خيراااا


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (6 أغسطس 2014)

اين باقى الدورة


----------



## snakema (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## omar kedra (16 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

